

SquareSpace Developer Platform - songzme
https://blog.squarespace.com/blog/developer-platform-beta

======
kodablah
Had trouble finding a way to click through to your main homepage from your
blog until I scrolled all the way down adn found a tiny link. I recommend
either making the header logo link to your main homepage, or put it somewhere
else up top and visible.

